# Tipo de parlantes en un sistema 5.1



## Dave02 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola... escribo en esta ocasion para preguntar lo siguiente:

como ven me voy a hacer un 5.1 para mi habitacion y tenia muchas dudas acerca de los parlantes que le voy a poner a los bafles/cajas. los 5 satelites tienen que reproducir el mismo rango de frecuencias (ser iguales) o me conviene que los rear suenen mejor en graves y los front en agudos o viceversa?

en caso de que sean iguales, que disposicion conviene mas teniendo en cuenta que haya equilibro en precio/calidad, todos parlantes de rango extendido? o que?

desde ya gracias por todo a ustedes !


----------



## alejandro electronica (Feb 1, 2012)

Buenas.
A ver.... como explicar. Dentro de un equipo 5.1 vas a tener 5 satelites que van a tener que reproducir la misma frecuencia y un subwoofer que solo se encarga de los bajos (bajas frecuencias).
En lo posible es mejor que los 5 satelites reproduzcan la misma frecuencia pero a veces para abaratar costos los bafles frontales son de 3 vias, mientras que los traseros solo de 1 via. Cosa que demuestra la pesima calidad del producto, un ejemplo de esto son los equipos muteki de Sony.

En caso que no tengas mucha plata lo que podes hacer es hacer los satelites con parlantes de auto coaxiales de 4° o 5°, lo preferible seria hacer una caja de 2 vias, pero bue.. a veces uno carece de plata y los parlantes de auto son eficientes y baratos.

Saludos


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 1, 2012)

Entendido, 2 vias te referis a un woofer y un tweeter? saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica (Feb 1, 2012)

Buenas.
Negativo, con dos vias me refiero a un medio y tweeter. Si fuese un woofer y tweeter habria un rango muy amplio de frecuencias que no vas a poder escuchar simplemente por el hecho de que ni el woofer ni el tweeter reproducen, y esos serian los medios.

Saludos


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 1, 2012)

perfecto, ahora entendi, y los center vi que tienen parlantes distintos al resto, estoy en lo cierto o solo delire?

vos que marca de parlantes recomendas? vi que jahro es bueno, pero algun otro dato no tenes? (siempre y cuando precio / calidad esten de la mano, los satelites van a estar exitados con un tda2050 que da 32W y el sub 2 tda2050 en puente)

bueno muchas gracias nos vemos



pd: dije woofer porque tengo un bafle hifi de hace 30 años, que tiene woofer que reproduce graves y medios, tweter y supertweter, veo que ahora esta en desuso jaja


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola Dave02, te recomiendo para los satelites que te des una vuelta por  la web de xonox, no son muy caros y tenes todos los datos que necesites,  y si no aparecen en la pagina te los envian por e-mail sin problema,  los jharo los tendrias que medir antes de armar nada, y tengo entendido  que te podes llevar sorpresas poco agradables. si no tenes GB-audio ya  es otro precio pero la calidad lo vale. Si tenes intencio de medir los  parlantes podes usar algo medio pelo para satelites que no requieren  gran respuesta en bajas frecuencias y usar algo mejor para el subwoofer  te recomiendo algunos post de parlantes nacionales y el del desarrollo  del subwoofer de ezavalla que no tiene desperdicio para usar parlantes  baratos.

Saludos, Martin.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/


----------



## alejandro electronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Buenas.
La verdad que los parlantes nacionales o chinos, siempre tienen un punto bueno y otro malo. En la mayoria lo bueno es el precio, lo malo por ejemplo, ahora ando haciendo unas cajas con unos foxtex de 12" que dicen ser    de 350w, y a los 50 wrms ya la supension esta que explota, porque es de goma bien finita. Pero despues por el resto la verdad no me puedo quejar.

Saludos


----------

